# watercooled swap into an aircooled bug?



## mxman (Jul 31, 2003)

think a mk1 or mk2 kmember complete with suspension would be too wide or too narrow to raise up into a beetles back end







??? air beetle btw


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: watercooled swap into an aircooled bug? (mxman)*

mk1's don't have a k member or anysubframe at all, they are all unibody. It will probably be to wide, there is a guy in the 1.8t forum putting a 1.8t into the mid of a beetle on some custom subframe, ask him some questons.


----------



## blazes00 (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: watercooled swap into an aircooled bug? (all-starr-me)*

yeah i know of a guy with a water cooled engine in a bug crazt setup.......look expensive.......custom tranny/axels


----------



## rivethead (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: watercooled swap into an aircooled bug? (blazes00)*

Ask these guys - They sell transaxle adapters - 
http://www.kennedyeng.com/vw_por.htm


----------



## PepeLuche (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: watercooled swap into an aircooled bug? (rivethead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rivethead* »_Ask these guys - They sell transaxle adapters - 
http://www.kennedyeng.com/vw_por.htm


That's freaking awesome....


----------



## killerrabbittruck (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: watercooled swap into an aircooled bug? (PepeLuche)*

I know a guy who used to have a baja bug, with a 1.8 8v fitted opposite way as a rabbit, and used the type1 tranny. Was cool and made some good power for a bug http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: watercooled swap into an aircooled bug? (mxman)*

I saw one of these in Germany. He used an adapter and hung a Rabbit mill in the back with a single sidedraft carb. It made for an abviously rear heavy car.


----------



## SickVR (Mar 24, 2002)

*Re: watercooled swap into an aircooled bug? (antichristonwheels)*

some guy here in ontario is building one with a wrx engine ,seen pics on the vortex


----------



## mxman (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: watercooled swap into an aircooled bug? (SickVR)*

hm, thanks rivet, ive seen that before, id want to put the engine out back and use an 020... who cares if its rear heavy! you can wheelie it then haha...it would just be for a joke basically


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: watercooled swap into an aircooled bug? (mxman)*

im thinking of running a carbed 16v in my '60 bug... i need ideas for engine to firewall clearances, water hose routing, and radiator locations...


----------



## jetta2u (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: watercooled swap into an aircooled bug? (2deepn2dubs)*

i knew a guy near me he had a bug with a chevy 454 in it it was about 5 years ago though i don't remember much about it - it was in Garrison New York the guy was some engineer or architect


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: watercooled swap into an aircooled bug? (jetta2u)*

yeah weve all seen a v8 in a bug before...







personally i dont agree with it and i think its sacreligious, not to mention dangerously heavy http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif and I'd like to keep this project all VW. 
does anyone have any pics of a watercooled VW motor bolted to a T1 trans?


----------



## Michael T Borelli (Dec 29, 2000)

*Re: watercooled swap into an aircooled bug? (mxman)*

I am doing a crossflow swap into a 64 bug w/a 71 irs pan. I am redoing the fueling right now and a different oil filter setup. I will take some pics and if you want to you could host them.
Michael
Anything is possible as long as you don't mind waiting. I have been working on it for years. If I were rich I would pay someone to do it


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: watercooled swap into an aircooled bug? (Michael T Borelli)*

No way!!! thats freaking kewl!!!







finally someone... are you running the stock fuel inj or carbs? where are you mounting the radiator? what modifying to the body was needed? if you can get some pics e-mail me them and ill host them... [email protected] http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Michael T Borelli (Dec 29, 2000)

*Re: watercooled swap into an aircooled bug? (2deepn2dubs)*

I am running the stock injection or mega squirt. Trying to pick apart the harness is driving me nuts. Mega squirt seems pretty easy to wire and a lot less wires. For now I trying to get it started again with the stock injection. I am running a cis fuel pump. As far as modifying I flip flopped the TB for better clearence. I also clearenced the rear apron to accept the serpentine setup. I was going to run vbelt but a fellow texer talked me out of it. I just remoed the stock oil cooler and backdated to a old MKI setup, the filter just screws to the plate and that dumb sandwich cooler is history. I am running the rad upfront but have yet to find a rad I like. If I were rich I would special order a custom built one. I just scavange the yards and buy different ones. I am running the coolant under the car thru stainless braided hoses as well as the fuel lines. I have a stock tank and a jaz fuel cell I hjave not decided which I will use. I am leaning towards the cell to keep foaming down w/the return line. I put on a new front apron and had it louvered before I welded it in. I also opened the space behind the spare tire well to exhaust the hot air from the rad. I am hoping with all the extra rad lines and fluid that it will stay cool. I am really getting back into the build. we bought a house with a garage and I now have the opp to come home from work and tinker with it while my kids are doing homework. I will take some pics.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: watercooled swap into an aircooled bug? (Michael T Borelli)*

Awesome! how much of the apron did you have to shave? how much room do you have against the firewall? you're running the kennedy adapter? if so how much does it push the motor back? Im trying to measure up my eng comp to see if I can fit a 16v, its kinda hard with the body off... I really hope I can keep the body O.G. incase someone wants to put it back to stock, but I doubt it. Im thinking of running carbs to avoid the wiring issues and for lack of space. I really wand to try and mount the rad above the trans, maybe two smaller rads, one on each side with a fan on each.


----------



## Michael T Borelli (Dec 29, 2000)

*Re: watercooled swap into an aircooled bug? (2deepn2dubs)*

Wow that pan is spotless!!!!!!!!! I used a KEP and the only metal I removed off the apron was the latch and some metal around it. it will never show once a decklid is on. I currently have two small motorcycle rads and was toying with different ideas on where to place them. The plastic neck off the head has a clearence issue, but I just finished cutting an acces hole in the rear luggage compartment. Once I get the pics it will be easy to see. I think a 16v would work better than the crossflow, the crossflow is designed strangely.


----------



## Michael T Borelli (Dec 29, 2000)

*Re: watercooled swap into an aircooled bug? (Michael T Borelli)*

Is the beam narrowed? How much?


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: watercooled swap into an aircooled bug? (Michael T Borelli)*

I hed the pan blasted and powdercoated gloss black, the beam is a cb performance 2in narrowed with adjusters and cb performance drop spindles... I have a set of porsche D-90's ill be running for wheels...
so the 16v head is a couple inches wider on the flywheel side plus the dist is on that side also so i might have to move the firewall forward which is really going to suck, unless theres room to relocate the dist down below... and the t-belt is wider on the 16v...


----------



## Michael T Borelli (Dec 29, 2000)

*Re: watercooled swap into an aircooled bug? (2deepn2dubs)*

I just looked at a 16v this weekend in a guys rocco and I never realized that the tb was wider. He had the MKIII alt and bracket and vr6 water pump pulley and it looked sweet. No other options on the motor,ps or air, as far as clearence I could almost bet you won't have any clearence issues by the apron. As for the dist, I just cut a hole in the firewall and plan to build a false removeable firewal in front of it. I think it is a must when doing this swap. It will make maint. a ton easier. Once I get out and take some pics you will see. I also have to clearence for the oil cap.
Michael


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: watercooled swap into an aircooled bug? (Michael T Borelli)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Michael T Borelli (Dec 29, 2000)

*Re: watercooled swap into an aircooled bug? (2deepn2dubs)*

I took some pics, can you host them? If you can tell me where to send them.
Michael


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: watercooled swap into an aircooled bug? (Michael T Borelli)*

e-mail me the pics... [email protected] http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Michael T Borelli (Dec 29, 2000)

*Re: watercooled swap into an aircooled bug? (2deepn2dubs)*

I just sent the pics. Thanks again


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: watercooled swap into an aircooled bug? (Michael T Borelli)*

There is a guy here in Austin with a turboed g60 in his that is a drag car running digi 1 and the adapter plate listed above.He also made some brackets to mount to the block for extra support of the engine.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: watercooled swap into an aircooled bug? (Michael T Borelli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael T Borelli* »_I just sent the pics. Thanks again
didnt get???


----------



## Michael T Borelli (Dec 29, 2000)

*Re: watercooled swap into an aircooled bug? (2deepn2dubs)*

Damn server at work. i will send right now from home. it will be in mult emails


----------



## Michael T Borelli (Dec 29, 2000)

*Re: watercooled swap into an aircooled bug? (Michael T Borelli)*

pics sent from home


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: watercooled swap into an aircooled bug? (Michael T Borelli)*


----------



## Michael T Borelli (Dec 29, 2000)

*Re: watercooled swap into an aircooled bug? (2deepn2dubs)*

Thanks for hosting


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: watercooled swap into an aircooled bug? (Michael T Borelli)*

no prob... def worth sharing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: watercooled swap into an aircooled bug? (2deepn2dubs)*

i think if i can reloc the disributor on the 16v head, or run a 20v head with the distributor conv and lower the rear motor mounts and raise the front mount im hoping i wont have to chop the firewall or apron??? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: watercooled swap into an aircooled bug? (2deepn2dubs)*

heres some pics i found on the samba...


----------



## Michael T Borelli (Dec 29, 2000)

*Re: watercooled swap into an aircooled bug? (2deepn2dubs)*

Great pics!!! I just finished installing my serpetine belt setup. I am waitng for my vr6 water pump pulley to come in at the dealer. A co-worker fabbed me a great overflow bottle holder that I will mounting to the firewall. I ordered all my fenders yesterday when I was a a local vw gargage/scrap yard yesterday. I went there to find some missing nuts and bolts and the owner let me nose around and I got everything I needed. I have given up on finding a rad from the junkyard to fit, I am going to bite the bullet and order a custom aluminum rad. The machine shop at my work is going to make the hangers for the rad and fuel lines. They will all run under the car. I also started working on the harness again. I hope this project keeps moving forward.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: watercooled swap into an aircooled bug? (Michael T Borelli)*

sweet!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ...where are you going to mount the radiator?


----------



## Michael T Borelli (Dec 29, 2000)

*Re: watercooled swap into an aircooled bug? (2deepn2dubs)*

Rad is going in the spare tire well. I opened it up behind the spare tire and I also welded in a new louverd front apron. I will snap some pics


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: watercooled swap into an aircooled bug? (Michael T Borelli)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ill host them aswell if you want...


----------



## Michael T Borelli (Dec 29, 2000)

*Re: watercooled swap into an aircooled bug? (2deepn2dubs)*

I will snap some this weekend and send them over.


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: watercooled swap into an aircooled bug? (2deepn2dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2deepn2dubs* »_heres some pics i found on the samba...




so do you know who/where to get the adapter from?


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: watercooled swap into an aircooled bug? (vagrant_mugen)*

theres a link at the beginning of this thread... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Michael T Borelli (Dec 29, 2000)

*Re: watercooled swap into an aircooled bug? (2deepn2dubs)*

I am slacking on the pics but I finally got a belt and my serpentine setup is on and it looks great. I hope it works as well as it looks. I will take pics of everything.
Michael


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: watercooled swap into an aircooled bug? (Michael T Borelli)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vanaman (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: watercooled swap into an aircooled bug? (2deepn2dubs)*

























steve


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: watercooled swap into an aircooled bug? (vanaman)*

thats clean! ...is that yours?


----------



## vanaman (Aug 26, 2003)

no i just found the pics. there is also a vr6 notchback floating around here.
steve


----------



## Sahale (Apr 9, 1999)

*Re: watercooled swap into an aircooled bug? (Michael T Borelli)*

So, Michael and others, how are you mounting the engine? Are the stock motor mounts utilized? Insight greatly appreciated.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: watercooled swap into an aircooled bug? (Sahale)*

bumping this up. looking for a 16v in a bug...


----------



## Michael T Borelli (Dec 29, 2000)

*Re: watercooled swap into an aircooled bug? (VWralley)*

I am mounting my engine off the stock bug cradle via the KEP adapter plate


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: watercooled swap into an aircooled bug? (Michael T Borelli)*

can you post some pics when you get er in? does the stock intake fit without much cutting?


----------



## Michael T Borelli (Dec 29, 2000)

*Re: watercooled swap into an aircooled bug? (VWralley)*

I just got some good news. A local guy is going to help me out with the wiring so hopefully I will have some updated pics soon. The stock decklid may fit with some standoffs. I plan on runnng it w/ no decklid


----------



## rocconut (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: watercooled swap into an aircooled bug? (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_bumping this up. looking for a 16v in a bug...









Bumping up for a great looking car.http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Also looking for info on a 16V installed in a Porsche 914. Anyone?
Post info here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...id=38


_Modified by rocconut at 6:20 AM 3-4-2008_


----------



## Michael T Borelli (Dec 29, 2000)

*Re: watercooled swap into an aircooled bug? (Michael T Borelli)*

I just dropped my car off and can't wait to get the call to hear it turn over. After long consideration and working on the body more. i have made some big changes that will hopefully make the swap move along faster. Number one paying a knowledgeable guy to wire it( i got burnt out and came to the conclusion that you can't know everything) Two I am moving the rad to rear package tray and scrapping the fiero option. Running rad up front a co-worker who has incredible body work skills made me realize that sticking stuff under a car with a flat bottom is just plain STUPID. I will be running the stock tank and scrapping the fuel cell and running a stock 2.0 rad in the back with high power dual fan setup. So back to the drwing board...but at least I am moving forward.
Michael


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: watercooled swap into an aircooled bug? (Michael T Borelli)*

I'll have a look through my old HD and see if i can find it but i have a picture of a high-reving built 16V in a beetle with newer 4 lug conversion....it had OZ superleggeras.....
There's also a pic of a beetle with a VR6 in the back too....


----------



## Michael T Borelli (Dec 29, 2000)

*Re: watercooled swap into an aircooled bug? (secondgen)*

I would love to see those pics!!! See if you can dig them up


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: watercooled swap into an aircooled bug? (secondgen)*

yes please do! i need to get a visual on space to plan out the intake etc


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: watercooled swap into an aircooled bug? (VWralley)*

Had a engine pic somewhere, but this is all i can find of this one at the moment. 16V in this IIRC.


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: watercooled swap into an aircooled bug? (secondgen)*

And the VR one:


----------



## Michael T Borelli (Dec 29, 2000)

*Re: watercooled swap into an aircooled bug? (secondgen)*

All I can is WOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## Boost_Retard (Oct 10, 2005)

dont mind the ugly fire wall..its all fixed up now..but here is my "bug"
























































its allot more built now..just spraying the paint.. US mill spec 34094 flat green.. should be racing next month. cant wait to try out the motor..it should do well.
you can put a waterpumper into a bug no problem. KEP sells the kits..look around and maybe you will find local guys that make em also.. use a type 2 tranny.. 091 is the best (6rib) get a 1700LB pressure plate and a 4 puck ceramic disk and beat the crap out of it!
mind you..you will want to tie your frame horns into something solid..even if you run tubes up the the rear package tray and then brace to the factory shock towers.. wheel hop will be a problem with the extra weight.. but that will be all fixed up with the frame horn brace..you can buy them pre made from many companys.


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (Boost_Retard)*

Wow that thing must be some kinda scary loud! I demand you send me that hideous valve cover too!
















Real nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (secondgen)*

that bug is freakin badass man! what series are you racing er in?
thanks for the pics secondgen


----------



## VWCR8ZY (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (VWralley)*

X2
definetly a project I will do once I get my garage.
keep it up guys, im subscribed! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Boost_Retard (Oct 10, 2005)

i plan to race it in the KORR races..local kinda stuff..nothing major..if it all works out well i will try my hand at racing it where ever i can..
i hope its loud..i noticed in those pics there is no brace from the "muffler" to the header pipes..there is now..a nice dimple die plate..looks much better..
i drove the car years ago with the same motor..but bone stock on CIS..with a bugpack muffler mated to a stock cast iron manifold and it was even loud then.. now its twice the motor...but sadly i have not fired it up since the build.. we will see. but im sure it will go well..
and yea..that ugly valve cover was my "bling" splurge.. e bay score..it could use some black powder coat and polished letters.. and my block could use some new paint..i musta been drunk when i bought that orange..
i am working on some removable link sway bars..the car can be lowerd so it sits 2" off the ground.. i wanna try and auto cross it also.. and of course some drag racing..
thanks for the comments!


----------



## Michael T Borelli (Dec 29, 2000)

*Re: (Boost_Retard)*

Here is a updated pic and video of my swap. Enjoy
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3689016


----------

